# N guage/DCC hookups/product help needed



## mrspahr (Dec 24, 2014)

Can someone give me some general info regarding DCC hookup for my 3 X 6' N guage layout.
I am new at this, so any help would be much appreciated. My layout will have
six # 6 turnouts and one double crossover. In order to run this using DCC, I believe I need the following items?
Transformer/Power supply; ie MRC, etc
DCC controller; ie Digitrax DS64, might need two of these?
DCC unit; ie NCE Power, Digitrax Zehhyr,ECOS, etc?
Looking for middle of the road cost/quality solution. 
Feel free to give me advise and opinions.......
Thank You, Marty


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You would need a power source for your turnout motors and
an old DC power pack would be ideal for that.

Make things simple for yourself. Buy a package 
DCC system. It will include the power supply
and controller. That's all you need initially.

As time goes on you may want
to add a hand held controller also.

Both NCE and Digitrax offer middle range systems.
Prices vary widely on line. You would be wise to
check the various dealers that you find on Amazon.
Both systems are highly recommended.

Bachmann offers the lower cost EZ DCC system. It
has fewer features but is fully compatible with other
DCC makes.

DCC wiring is as simple as it gets. A typical starting
layout would need maybe 4 drops from the track
to a buss which is fed by the DCC controller. A larger
system would require a buss to which drops about every
6 track feet would be connected.

Don


----------



## mrspahr (Dec 24, 2014)

Don, I have a basic MRC power supply, so that can run the switches? But then I also need another supply for the Locos? right and Don't I also need a controller for the switches, such as Digitrax DS64?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, the MRC would be fine for the turnout motors. You could
use either the variable 'track' DC (full on) or the accessory AC on
your MRC.

No, you do not need any other power source for your
DCC locos once you have any of the 'starter' systems
I mentioned earlier.

The DCC controller provides power to your tracks along
with the digital information used by the onboard decoders
in the locos.

Now, note I said DCC locos. If you wanted to run DC
locos we would need to have another discussion. Some
will run on DCC but that really is not advised. A decoder
should be added to those.

A quick summary of DCC. The controller provides about
14 volts modified AC always 'on' power to the tracks. The on board
decoder rectifies this and by reacting to the digital commands
controls the direction and speed of your locos. It also switches
your headlight on and selects front or back lack. You will note
that the lights do not dim or go out as they do on DC. The decoder
can do many other functions should you want them.

Yes, you will need momentary panel buttons to throw your
turnouts. You can control them through one of the NCE
or Digitrax systems using 'stationary' decoders
but it starts getting expensive. You would
do just as well continuing the old fashioned push buttons
to throw them if you will use the twin coil type
motors of Atlas or Peco. You can get the small buttons you need 
at Radio Shack. If you decide to go with the Tortoise
turn out motors you would want a double pole double
throw switch for each turnout.

Additionally, if you use the twin coil motors I always advise
getting or making a capacitor discharge unit. It will protect you
from motor burnouts due to pressing a button too long
or a stuck button.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe I can simplify this a bit for you. With DCC, you will need two types of power: let's call them track power and accessory power. Accessory power is either AC or DC power, depending on what your accessories need, is independent from track power (and not connected to it), and is completely independent of running trains. I use an old MRC power pack (TECH 400) for mine.

Track power is what will run your trains (and activate, but not power your accessories, if necessary). Think of it like a light switch -- your hand, which is hopefully not connected to the home's power supply, operates the light switch, turning lights on or off, but to run, they draw 120VAC from your wiring.

Track power will come from a DCC set, as Don described. He has a blind spot where MRC systems are concerned, and these deserve equal consideration with those from Digitrax and NCE. Lenz, a German conpany, also offers sets, but these are more expensive. MTH Trains offers a proprietary system. Supposedly, this is becoming more interoperable with equipment from other manufacturers. Basically, everything between the wall plug and the rails should be from the same manufacturer, although there are exceptions (reversing switches and some power boosters), including the cabs (handheld controllers).

As far as which system, an intro system with decoders for locos will run you around $300, and you could spend $1000 or more. My advice is this: if you intend to join a club or have friends bring equipment to your layout, then get what they have. If not, go to a good-sized hobby shop or train show and see if you can get some hands-on time with the systems. Then go with the one that is most comfortable and intuitive to you. Also, while you may not go with radio control initially, make sure whatever you get is upgradeable to true wireless (RC vice IR). Digitrax, MRC, and NCE all are.


----------

